# Purchasing a Spec-V on Friday...



## SchizoMofo (May 3, 2005)

Hey, just registered on the forum as I should be by Friday swapping out my '94 Stealth for a new Spec-V, and as I don't want to have to fight an endless battle for reliability (To-date replacements on the Stealth since I bought it two years ago: Clutch [twice], compressor[3x], alternator, timing belt, ENGINE and no doubt a bunch of other things that have simply been repressed by my mind) I'd like to know what I can do to keep my new car feeling new for awhile. Any help is greatly appreciated!

The dealer claimed that there is no break-in period for this car, and I simply refuse to believe that. Anyone have a specific recommendation for actions I can take to break it in nicely (my actual ability to repair my own cars is, ah, somewhat limited, thus simple concepts are preferred)?

Also, whaddya recommend for maintenance? By-the-book consistent oil changes, 15k services, etc, or whatever's in the manual?

Finally, what aftermarket parts can give this car a nice performance boost without in any way sacrificing reliability? I read mention of a PTI turbocharger from which 8 psi of boost will still run smoothly and reliably, but I'm looking for a car that's good for 100k+ miles in time. How likely is that with a turbo installed?

Again, I appreciate any help, and maybe in time I can actually contribute something to this forum instead of leeching off it.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

According to many people a properly built engine shouldn't need breaking in. 
So that leave you to decide whether or not you believe your engine is in every way perfect. I've purchased 2 new vehicles and I've gone though a 1000 mile break-in just to cover my rear. 

By the book maintainance can quickly pay for itself after your warranty has expired(only if done at the dealer). If you've had all your maintainance done at the dealer and something major breaks right after your warranty is up, the dealer is more likely to goodwill your repair or help in some major way then if you never have anything done there and expect them to help durring the same issue. 

Quick answer: Not likely.
A turbo will quickly void every warranty you have on your vehicle. Even thought the dealer has to prove the turbo caused your issue, that wouldn't be hard to do. Very few NA engines will handle a turbo for a long time with the same reliablility as the stock engine. If you had an SR20 I'd say differently but your engine has a much longer stroke and much lower redline. It was built to be NA. 

You should be able to install any aftermarket part you want but make sure that it doesn't hurt your original configuration too bad. LEAVE YOUR CATS ALONE....

I myself just purchased a 2005 spec last week and already have it in for warranty issued. No car is perfect, no two are the same. You may never have a problem and you might. It's a hit or miss situation. I'm sure you'll have many good times with your car and Nissans last a Long time.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Use common sense...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I wrote a tuning guide in the QR25DE engine section which is the engine in the Spec V.

I would ASAP install a header without a pre cat and Loctite the butterfly valve screws as these are the primary causes of problems.

As far as a break in, drive like you normally drive but with moderation. Break the clutch in as needed and do not drive at the same speed for too long of a time. The more you change your oil, the better. You can use dino or synthetic but using syn for 1000 miles is hardley worth it. I would change at 1000, 2000, and 3500 if possible.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Congradulations on the new car! I never drove a Stealth but I'm sure you'll enjoy the V. Remember to use the good gas. Your car needs it and the difference is noticeable. Take it to the track once it's dailed in as there's no better way to really get to know (and love) your car. Also look out for torque steer (2 hands on the wheel for sharp turns always).


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Congradulations..

Now if you buy this car? Your screwed. Look at that any way you want.

Research...

This board.

thevboard.com

B15sentra.net


----------



## SchizoMofo (May 3, 2005)

*Thanks*

I appreciate all the advice, and I'll keep it in mind. I certainly didn't plan a turbo before the warranty was out, just curious if putting one in at some point would decidedly shorten the lifespan, and I'm glad to know it does, so I won't. I glanced at the sticky about tuning the engine, and I enjoyed the information you offer and I'm certainly going to take advantage of it when I can afford to.

Finally, JMMotorsports, I'm curious what makes you suggest this car's a bad idea? I did some scanning of the boards before posting, and I didn't see anything other than chewed on screws and testy synchros causing problems with these cars. Given what I've already been through on my Stealth, I can't imagine a lot that would worry me, but I'd like to hear it before I buy a $19,000 car


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

I didn't say it was a bad thing. You are just screwed. LOL.

Once you get a car like this and realize you can be beat by an Impreza or a Neon, you have to get more. Aftermarket parts are fairly expensive for not that much HP. The price difference in the Spec V vs Other models gives you room for the needed parts. But, considering all of my Bolt on's, they are not worth it, go for the turbo or SC.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

JMMotorsports said:


> I didn't say it was a bad thing. You are just screwed. LOL.
> 
> Once you get a car like this and realize you can be beat by an Impreza or a Neon, you have to get more.


Or you could just go to an autox event and find out whether you really need anything at all!


----------



## SchizoMofo (May 3, 2005)

*Ha, alright*

Its really not a big deal, but thanks for making that point. This car is a step-up from all the other cars I've driven - I've been cursed with receiving cars that I find out, after I have them, that they're at the bottom of the food chain, sports wise. When I was 16, my dad gave me his '93 Camaro, only to find out that V6 and automatic are two very bad things for a sports car. Then I moved on two years ago to a Dodge Stealth with a 5-speed only to learn later that Dodge, in their infinite wisdom, told Mitsubishi, "You know, this DOHC V6 is fast and all, but we enjoy screwing our customers. Can you give us a SOHC for our base model so that we can screw over people who have higher expectations for us?"

I'm sure I'll be quite happy with the 175 horses, as this car is 15hp faster and 250 lbs lighter than the Stealth, and, reliability aside, I was always pretty damn happy with that. I just inquired about the aftermarket cause I wouldn't mind making a couple upgrades and having a little fun with it, but I really just want a cheap car, well-built that can haul ass now and then. I'm sure this car will deliver. My only problem now is my parents were going to help out a bit with defraying the cost and help me sign up for the 1% financing, but they're balking at its need for premium gas. I can't get them to understand how ridiculously cheap this car is for what it delivers. Anyone have a good argument to convince them that yes, the car really does need premium and yes, its worth the extra cost (not that it should even matter to them, I'm paying for it anyways)?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

JMMotorsports said:


> I didn't say it was a bad thing. You are just screwed. LOL.
> 
> Once you get a car like this and realize you can be beat by an Impreza or a Neon, you have to get more. Aftermarket parts are fairly expensive for not that much HP. The price difference in the Spec V vs Other models gives you room for the needed parts. But, considering all of my Bolt on's, they are not worth it, go for the turbo or SC.


I think that all depends on how much power you want...in other terms it is relative


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

SchizoMofo said:


> Anyone have a good argument to convince them that yes, the car really does need premium and yes, its worth the extra cost (not that it should even matter to them, I'm paying for it anyways)?


Just note the difference in price between premium fuel and the fuel they use. then look at how many gallons you use per fill. It can't be more then $1.50 differnce per tank. 

Is $1.50 honestly so important to them that they wont help you get a reliable car?

Ohh yeah--to convince then that the car NEEDS premium gas, just look at the damn owners manual. then inside the fuel door. The fuel door says premium fuel only and the owners manual says not to use fuel less then an AKI(anti-knock index) of 87...........(91 octane)

Since my car isn't here it might say AKI of 86 but I think it's 87.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> Just note the difference in price between premium fuel and the fuel they use. then look at how many gallons you use per fill. It can't be more then $1.50 differnce per tank.


I agree. Costwise you're talking about a couple of Hershey bars. Big deal. Your 50L tank will need less frequent filling using the premium as well. Maybe get your dad to take one out for a blast. Then, I'm sure he'll understand.


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

I use 93 octane. that's are premium around here. I get 30-40 mpg on the highway,and 25-29 in the city. WHEEL HOP is your enemy ,and the only thing that has keeped me from doing hard lauches. I suggest gettingMotor mount inserts before any mod. 

I've got a neighbor down the street with a stealth. I know he's got a CAI on it, and exhaust, but we've been kinda hav'in stare downs. So I think a show down with him is coming up. What does the stealths come w/? Size's of motor's is pretty much all I want to know. Not to worried. 

People seem to knock the V on a straight, but I love it. 2nd gear scratch whenever you want. I've heard you can get the tires chirpin going into 3rd. Haven't beat up my baby that much.


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

SchizoMofo said:


> ..but they're balking at its need for premium gas. I can't get them to understand how ridiculously cheap this car is for what it delivers. Anyone have a good argument to convince them that yes, the car really does need premium and yes, its worth the extra cost..


Say to your mom:
Dearest mother, although the high-compression pistons do require higher-octane gas, this allows the vehicle to generate a higher specific output from a smaller displacement as compared to a Larger low-compression engine. Less natural resources are used to build the car, and this is much better for the environment. So one day when your beautiful grandchildren are gleefully playing in the park, I can be proud to say that you and I did our part to make this world a better place for them.

Say to your dad:
Yo pops! You raise me to be a P*[email protected]$$, light-beer drinkin [email protected]?! Hell no! Dis pimpin ride is gonna hook me UP wit da Hoes yo! Some Foo gonna Rev on me?? Dees Horses gonna B!tch-slap him to da curb!
When I rollin in da hood, da homeys gonna know my old man's got my back. Word.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

tony22r said:


> Say to your dad:
> Yo pops! You raise me to be a P*[email protected]$$, light-beer drinkin [email protected]?! Hell no! Dis pimpin ride is gonna hook me UP wit da Hoes yo! Some Foo gonna Rev on me?? Dees Horses gonna B!tch-slap him to da curb!
> When I rollin in da hood, da homeys gonna know my old man's got my back. Word.


HOLY SHIT!


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

uhhh....that's some deep thought's


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

AsianJKim said:


> uhhh....that's some deep thought's


Must have just found his way over from OT...


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

tony22r said:


> Say to your mom:
> Dearest mother, although the high-compression pistons do require higher-octane gas, this allows the vehicle to generate a higher specific output from a smaller displacement as compared to a Larger low-compression engine. Less natural resources are used to build the car, and this is much better for the environment. So one day when your beautiful grandchildren are gleefully playing in the park, I can be proud to say that you and I did our part to make this world a better place for them.
> 
> Say to your dad:
> ...


LMAO.

:cheers: 

:woowoo:

:banhump:

:givebeer:


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

SchizoMofo said:


> ..my parents were going to help out a bit with defraying the cost..


Divide and conquer your parents.
You must appeal to their different parental motivations.


1SentraNotEnuff said:


> do it! doo eet!!!!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

tony22r said:


> Say to your mom:
> Dearest mother, although the high-compression pistons do require higher-octane gas, this allows the vehicle to generate a higher specific output from a smaller displacement as compared to a Larger low-compression engine. Less natural resources are used to build the car, and this is much better for the environment. So one day when your beautiful grandchildren are gleefully playing in the park, I can be proud to say that you and I did our part to make this world a better place for them.
> 
> Say to your dad:
> ...


This is absolutely, positively, without a doubt the best post I have ever seen.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Zac said:


> This is absolutely, positively, without a doubt the best post I have ever seen.


Agreed lol...... :thumbup:


----------



## SchizoMofo (May 3, 2005)

Hah, love your suggestions, but I did manage to get her just fine after all. Very happy with the car! Now I just gotta keep myself from eyeing those dyno sheets on the V forums for the turbos...

BTW, on that Stealth, you need to look at his rear end (assuming he didn't remove the tags, which is unlikely with a Stealth), cause there's 3 different possibilities for that car (all are a 3.0 V6 btw)...SOHC, DOHC and DOCH w/ Twin Turbos. Given the CAI, I'll assume SOHC or DOHC, which means at the crank the car has either 160 or 220 HP. You should have no worries with the SOHC but the dual can move pretty goddamn quick so if your car is stock, I'd avoid that. Anyways, if there's nothing next to the STEALTH on the right of the bumper, that kid's got a single and you got no worries. If it says ES or R/T you may be in trouble. 

Edit: at the crank is stock...I have no idea what a Stealth equipped with an intake and exhaust is capable of, but I'll wager a guess and add 15 horses to that.


----------

